# Tivo worked great, until my cable provider changed the box :(



## _annie_ (May 13, 2007)

Hi all,
My Tivo was very happy with my Homechoice box and all was well for me.

Unfortunately, I moved house and as Tiscali have now bought Homechoice, they insisted on exchanging my old silver HC box for their new whizz bang Telsey box.

The problem is, Tivo doesn't like it. And I really really really love my Tivo 

Anyone else here have one of these Telsey boxes? The following symptoms are occurring:

1) When Tivo tries to change channels, it is often either too quick, too slow or somewhere in between and my Telsey box can't understand the change, so channel 440 becomes channel 4, Sky News on 550 becomes channel 55, or 5, depending on how the Telsey box interprets the IR signal. (I have tried all of the remote codes under the Homechoice box selection)
2) It's not consistent, but Tivo only changes the channel successfully about 60% of the time - I can't rely on anything taping
3) I suspect this problem is because in my cable set-up I have left the box choice selected to "Homechoice". This is because there is no Telsey option, and as the old Homechoice remote I have works with the new box I thought they may be similar.. unfortunately they're not really.

Please let me know if there are any specific troubleshooting steps I can try. I'm at my wit's end and Tiscali won't let me have my old box back 

Many thanks,

Annie


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

The only thing I can suggest is to try moving the IR wands around. Make absolutely sure they're over the sensor. There are issues with the current virgin media samsung boxes, but if you look carefully by the LED numbers on it, you can see where the sensor is. Then on mine both wands have to be top and bottom of the box about an inch from the front. I know it's not the same but you see what I'm getting at right?
The only other thing I have to say is that tiscali is a pile of . I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Have you tried building an IR tent?

This will ensure that only IR from the wands gets to the IR receiver. I would also second mikeyp's suggestion to use both wands, one taped to the top and one to the underside of your box, both firing at the IR window.

Have you also tried changing the speed of the IR output from the TiVo? Counter-intuitively, sometimes using the medium or fast output is more reliable than the slow....


----------



## _annie_ (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions!

I will give it a go and report back..

p.s are they adding new STB's to Tivo's selection menu? Or is development in that area over?


----------



## amh15 (Jan 5, 2002)

A LONG time later, I noticed this thread. I think I was trying the same thing around the same time, moving my TiVo to my girlfriend's place.

I managed to get the channel change mostly working with a Tiscali Telsey box - sorry, don't know which IR settings - but the big problem was the box trying to power save at night. Left on a channel that stops broadcasting, the Telsey box times out and powers down. It then ignores further IR signals. There are no settings to prevent this. I thought it might be possible to use TiVo wish lists or manual timers to record short snippets continuously all night, as a lowest-priority season pass. This would encourage the Telsey box to change to an all-night channel within, say, 10 mins of a programme ending. Something like Euronews would have been ideal, but I don't think Tiscali carry it. The manual timers idea would require the creation of dozens of manual repeating recordings and would fill your TiVo with dozens of unwanted short recordings. The wish list/season pass idea might work for a short-cycle news channel as you could keep only 1 copy of each recorded programme.

It all seemed a bit much and in the end I moved the TiVo back to my house. Tiscali do a PVR for a 50 quid one off charge, and it's probably OK, but I have managed without.

Alan


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

_annie_ said:


> Thanks for your suggestions!
> 
> I will give it a go and report back..
> 
> p.s are they adding new STB's to Tivo's selection menu? Or is development in that area over?


They are, if you can get a pronto or some fancy remote like that, this will record the remote commands into a file that can be emailed to the mods here, who get them to tivo in the states, then after a daily call the IR database is updated.


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

I seem to remember having the same sort of problem some years ago. I can't remember the box I was using, it might have been an early Pace, but I'm not sure. I got round it by only using 1 IR wand, I tucked the second one away behing the rest of the boxes with a bit of tape round it, and I didn't get that problem again. It might be totally unrelated to your problem, but always worth a try.


----------

